# Is there any real difference in Activated Carbon?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

There is Kent Marine Activated Carbon and Mariland Activate Carbon
The price for Kent is 3 times more. Is it worth buying Kent for my marine tank?
Thanks

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...r-Media_Reef-Carbon_10035457_102.html?tc=fish

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Fil...Black-Diamond-Carbon_9489153_102.html?tc=fish

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the marineland black diamond as the best store bought but if i could make a suggestion. Get carbon and gfo from bulk reef supply in bulk even though you are paying for shipping to canada its still cheaper in the long run and its a great product.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1...BRS carbon is the most absorbtive that you can buy in small qty in this market segment. Next is MarineLand Black Diamond (MLBD). I've tested the Kent (Iodine and molasses method) and it isn't worth the $$$ vs MLBD.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I got sold when I watched the video they made on BRS about different types of carbon lol. But in all seriousness, do a search on their carbon and you'll find positive reviews on it.


----------



## matt210g (Apr 24, 2009)

*Bulk reef Supply - shipping From Guelph*

I buy my GFO and Carbon form http://www.reefwater.net/Aquariums in Guelph.
They bring in Bulk reef Supply products and sell it direct without worrying about Customs and brokerage plus it arrives in GTA in 1 day !!


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

BRS ROX 0.8 carbon - i think Reefwater carries it as well. They can bring in almost anything BRS carries so if they dont have it shoot them an email.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I used Seachem Matrix for a while - I like it because it doesn't compact much at all. But now like most people I also use BRS ROX carbon.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I used Seachem Matrix for a while - I like it because it doesn't compact much at all. But now like most people I also use BRS ROX carbon.


are you talking about this one?

"Activated Lignite Carbon (Large Particle) 3 Pounds". I do not see any other Carbon on the website

http://www.reefwater.net/GFO AND CARBON.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## matt210g (Apr 24, 2009)

That is the one. I also use the HO GFO in a separate reactor.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

matt210g said:


> That is the one. I also use the HO GFO in a separate reactor.


I do not have a sump and using canister Maryland H.O.T Magnum to run Chemi Pure or Carbon.
Will order this carbon 
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Seachem on sale here

I used Korallenzucht for three years, not as aggressive as most, but did the task for me. 
Just picked up the BRS ROX.08 to give a try, from what I hear it's getting good reviews.


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

BRS carbon is by far the cleanest carbon i've used. Very little dust compared to other brands, but the BIGGEST selling point is something they should definitely bold on their product description page;

*•Washed with Hydrochloric Acid*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

the brs is the best carbon on the market, it is made by norit if i remember. the reason for cost besides it being a great carbon is shipping from the Netherlands. the marineland does come in second for a pellet form carbon. Norit is overkill for aquarium application and we dont utilize its full function, for most if not all aquaria the ml or kent does the job, i think in the next year or so well see other companies mimick brs in bringing in the norit carbon which you should see on your lfs shelf, the other chemicals including mg, ca chloride are already in the works. Flavio


----------

